# Moles and/or skin tags?



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Can cats/kittens have the human equivelant (cant spell its early ) to moles or skin tags? While brushing/petting Ollie ive felt a little lump on his ear, well last night i managed to get him to sit still long enough to have a good look at his ear, Its like a little black skin tag on his ear  I was worried incase it maybe wasnt....as ive seen that there are ticks that can bury their heads into the skin, but i wouldnt of thought a tick could bury his head in a kittens tiny ear. I dont wanna touch it too much incase its tender, and i have an appointment on the 15th for his second injection so i can ask then, but just for peace of mind does anyone have any ideas what this could be? Sorry its a long post, Many thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes ticks can bury into a tiny kittens ear, they can get everywhere. They can also have funny moles as well. One of my girls as one near her ear but it has never changed and doesn't bother her.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks, Im guessing its a mole as he has never been outdoors, so fingers crossed and ill ask the vet on thursday


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless him


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes they can, but I'd get a vet to take a look.

I am happy for someone to correct me but for ticks you can use vinegar which causes the tick to release and it can be removed safely. 

Sue


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone today is vet day so ill ask her when i go  Ill keep you all posted as to what it is xx


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

When removing ticks make sure the head is not left behind as it causes an infection. Either use a tick knife or squeeze the tick so its dead and then let it drop off.

I have been told about using whiskey and vinegar before to remove them but my vet said that didn't work, but who knows.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good news.......... Its not a tick  It was the first time the vet had seen a skin tag on a kitten before she was very proud (in a sympathetic way) to have witnessed it lol

Well hes now fully vaccinated, he was such a good boy  but he did cry when he had his microchip and then i cried  I felt like such a wuss, i havent cried like that since leah was a baby having her injections lol.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, lol Amy, what you like I hate the chipping, I get my kittens chipped before they leave to their new homes. Saying that last years litter out of the 6 only 1 made a fuss, she was the biggest, lol
Glad everything turned out well for him*


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thankyou  I know im a big mard arse lol, but hes my baby and he started to cry and as brave as i was trying to be my eyes filled up to the point they nearly drowned and next thing i know..... yup... There went the tear trickling down my cheek! Sooooo embarrassing, but even the vet said she hated doing the kits and pups when they cry lol.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Thankyou  I know im a big mard arse lol, but hes my baby and he started to cry and as brave as i was trying to be my eyes filled up to the point they nearly drowned and next thing i know..... yup... There went the tear trickling down my cheek! Sooooo embarrassing, but even the vet said she hated doing the kits and pups when they cry lol.


i woulda cried too i did when my daughter had her vaccinations


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Thankyou  I know im a big mard arse lol, but hes my baby and he started to cry and as brave as i was trying to be my eyes filled up to the point they nearly drowned and next thing i know..... yup... There went the tear trickling down my cheek! Sooooo embarrassing, but even the vet said she hated doing the kits and pups when they cry lol.


You shouldn't be embarrassed for caring. I'm just as bad I intend for our kittens to be snipped and chipped at the same time under anesthetic.

Sue


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I cry to when my cats get a needle. I also cried when my horse got an endoscope put up his nose, so you aren't the only one!


----------

